# CMOS settings wrong, CMOS date/time not set, Overclocking Failed



## Darthmic (Oct 28, 2005)

I get this message every time I turn my Pc on :
CMOS Settings Wrong
CMOS DAte/time not set
Overclocking failed
press F1 to...setup
Press F2 to...default values

My motherboard is an Asus P4P8X ,my graphics card is an Asus nvidia GeForce 5200, and I'm running on Win XP. I did overclock but it worked perfectly for months, until one day when it started howing these messages everytime I start up. Now, even if I set the setting to Standard (no overclock), I still get the message every time I turn my PC on. However, when I Restart/ Reset my PC, I don't get this message. Any ideas on how to solve this? And could you give simple, step-by-step instructions? I've read through some of the other threads and most of the time I could only understand about 1/3 of what is being explained. Sorry.Thanks


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try a new bios battery


----------



## Darthmic (Oct 28, 2005)

Is there a....."cheaper" way? preferably...errr,free? :tongue:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

a battery is that cheap it is as good as free


----------



## Rashiki (Sep 29, 2005)

should have thought of that before you overclocked :4-thatsba


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

actually overclocking would not have hurt a bios button battery. alot of other things, sure, but not that.


----------



## Darthmic (Oct 28, 2005)

A few months ago, I moved my PC. I'm not sure if the problem occured before i moved or only after, but, is it possible for the battery to be..well, knocked out of place? Also, what's the life span of a normal BIOS battery? Thanks for your replies, by the way.


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

Can you check the voltage on the battery? (should be 3 volts) I have read quite a few post where paople have had dead batteries on these asus boards. If they remain unpluged for any length of time it will also drain the battery. :sayyes: I have also had this problem when the jumper for the cmos had came off , How it came off :4-dontkno but it was off.


----------



## Rashiki (Sep 29, 2005)

Normal life of the lithium batteries i believe is around 3 years or so.


----------

